# Parlantes LEEA "Dudosos"



## danielfer23 (Abr 7, 2010)

cuidado _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85197532-parlante-leea-12-pulgada-250-w-nuevos-unicos-oferta-unica-_JM_

borneras pedorras, etiquetas escritas a mano, campana de chapa. ni se les ocurra comprar


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 7, 2010)

danielfer23 dijo:


> cuidado _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85197532-parlante-leea-12-pulgada-250-w-nuevos-unicos-oferta-unica-_JM_
> 
> borneras pedorras, etiquetas escritas a mano, campana de chapa. ni se les ocurra comprar


 
Que buena imitacion no? 

una lastima que lo presenten asi, desprestigian la marca seguro.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 7, 2010)

Convengamos que tampoco le compraría algo a alguien que me lo quiere vender de esta manera:



> PARLANTE LEEA DE 12 PULGADA
> 
> 8HOMN 250 WATT
> 
> ...




Entre los horrores de ortografía, la rica y extensa redacción, y los colores con los cuales resaltó el anuncio, terrible marketing


----------



## acostaalexis (Abr 8, 2010)

he casi me lo trago y como le ves la bornera?


----------



## POLI (Abr 9, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Que buena imitacion no?
> 
> una lastima que lo presenten asi, desprestigian la marca seguro.
> 
> ...



 Son iguales a los que encontre yo en la pampa tambien 0 km.


----------



## POLI (Abr 12, 2010)

danielfer23 dijo:


> cuidado _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85197532-parlante-leea-12-pulgada-250-w-nuevos-unicos-oferta-unica-_JM_
> 
> borneras pedorras, etiquetas escritas a mano, campana de chapa. ni se les ocurra comprar



 Che !! estoy indignado con esto parece que no es algun remante de cosas con las que injertaron parlantes , parece que los estan fabricando en serie y te consiguen la cantidad que quieras , se me hace que son parlantes chinos al que les pegan las etiquetas ... no habra alguna forma de denunciarlos?? A mi no me gusta j***r a nadie pero estos van a g***ar a mas de uno.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

Hacé como yo: Posteale una pregunta al vendedor... Y denuncialo a MercadoLibre.

Acabo de preguntarle el año de fabricación, modelo y si alguna vez Leea sacó algún parlante con campana de chapa y esas borneras. A ver qué pasa...

Saludos


----------



## JorgeJ (Abr 12, 2010)

Alguien tiene que tener los derechos de la marca, aunque la fábrica haya cerrado. Lo que están haciendo es una estafa, y Mercado Libre tendría que intervenir.


----------



## DanielU (Abr 12, 2010)

JorgeJ dijo:


> Alguien tiene que tener los derechos de la marca, aunque la fábrica haya cerrado. Lo que están haciendo es una estafa, y Mercado Libre tendría que intervenir.


MercadoLibre no vende este artículo y no participa en ninguna  negociación, venta o perfeccionamiento de operaciones. Sólo se limita a  la publicación de anuncios de sus usuarios.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

> *Pregunta* (no le cuenten que la hice yo )*:*
> 
> ¿Leea alguna vez sacó una serie con campana de chapa? ¿Y con esas borneras? La verdad que no reconozco el modelo, ¿Cuál es?. Los veo raros, ¿en qué año fueron fabricados estos parlantes que vendés?





> *Respuesta:*
> 12/04/2010 22:14
> se fabricaron en este año es la primicia de leea componentes acusticos si te interesan tengo 6 pero en dias nomas me llegan una tanda mas .gracias por tu prunta .si bas a comprar apurate que queda poco dias de oferta


-------------------------
Na... Este tipo es un cazaestúpidos...

     Y lo peor es que más de uno le va a creer... Bueh, yo voy a molestarlo un poco más (qué mal tipo que soy).

Saludos

Edit: No puedo con el genio, ya le mandé otra pregunta... A ver con qué me sale...


> Ahhh... No sabía que seguían fabricando parlantes. Siempre pensé que había cerrado a principios de los '90. ¿Qué modelo es este y dónde puedo bajar la hoja de datos para calcular la caja? (necesito los parámetros de TS) Los quiero para armar unos bajos tipo columna 2*12". ¿Me sirven estos?


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 12, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> -------------------------
> Na... Este tipo es un cazaestúpidos...
> 
> Y lo peor es que más de uno le va a creer... Bueh, yo voy a molestarlo un poco más (qué mal tipo que soy).
> ...


 

Sos terrible cacho!  

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 12, 2010)

loco, eso es una truchada total, el que sepa del tema puede denunciarlo a mercado libre, o no?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

Yo ya lo denuncié.
Todos los que estén registrados, hagan lo mismo. Si le caen 40 denuncias del mismo artículo denunciado como falso, algo debería pasar.

Mientras, lo voy a mantener contestando disparates  (pero nada ofensivo, que si no borran las preguntas)
Soy una porquería...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Yo ya lo denuncié.
> Todos los que estén registrados, hagan lo mismo. Si le caen 40 denuncias del mismo artículo denunciado como falso, algo debería pasar.
> 
> Mientras, lo voy a mantener contestando disparates  (pero nada ofensivo, que si no borran las preguntas)
> Soy una porquería...



El lado oculto de Cacho.
Y yo que pensaba que la falsificación no había llegado tan lejos. Sin duda, para los iniciados en una embaucada segura.
Acá lo que hay es mucho parlante chino... que desgraciadamente también embauca a muchos...

Es la primera vez que posteo en este tema... y pues, viendo como eran los parlantes Leea, no cabe duda que eran muy buenos. Nunca los conocí, pero por lo que he leído eran muy sobresalientes de una industria nacional. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## POLI (Abr 12, 2010)

DanielU dijo:


> MercadoLibre no vende este artículo y no participa en ninguna  negociación, venta o perfeccionamiento de operaciones. Sólo se limita a  la publicación de anuncios de sus usuarios.



  Es tal cual , a Mercado L. solo le interesa su comision de venta y nada mas .

 Perdon por exaltarme en el mensaje anterior pero estas cosas me dan mucha bronca...:enfadado:

Edit:
 No!! me mato el modelo del parlante!!! """*qerido amigo el modeloes tela 12" 250 suerte *."""


----------



## JorgeJ (Abr 13, 2010)

Je Je!, el tipo era profesor de Castellano en la secundaria, pero como ganaba poco, se le ocurrió la truchada de los parlantes )


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2010)

El post de parlantes LEEA venía serio hasta la aparición de este "Ladri", así que dividí el tema.
Ahora pueden continuar criticando al "sujeto" a vuestra entera satisfacción.

*! Enjoy it ¡*


----------



## POLI (Abr 13, 2010)

Me parece perfecto!! asi no se desvirtua el post de parlantes LEEA que venia Bien.
 Por otro lado yo ya le mande un par de preguntas y se me calento mal me parece , no se por que si teoricamente tiene el contacto con LEEA , por otro lado si quiere vender parlantes que le ponga otra marca , no se , tipo , "TERERE SOUND , PARLANTES SURUBI O PARLANTES CHAMAME " pero que no genere tal perjuicio a la memoria de la marca.
  Por otro lado guarda a ver si se mete aca y nos empieza a P****r.


----------



## danielfer23 (Abr 13, 2010)

por alguna razón pensé que a nadie le intereso mi advertencia (no me llegaban los mensajes de notificación) me alegran que se ocupen de desenmascarar la estafa. pero lamentablemente mercado libre tiene un herramienta que es borrar preguntas y baner usuarios y la a utilizado con migo. así que no puedo hacer mas. los parlantes tienen un aire a tonalle pero sin los bulones que pasan el magneto pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

Perfecto separar esta porquería .

*"No sabía que LEEA ARGENTINA había reabierto sus puertas e importaba parlantes de lata chinos ¿LEEA CHINATOWN?*

*¿Entonces mis parlantes LEEA de fundición de aluminio y borneras a rosca han de ser falsificados?*

*Te agradecería me aclares esta duda*

*Gracias".*


----------



## JorgeJ (Abr 13, 2010)

POLI dijo:


> .... que le ponga otra marca , no se , tipo , "TERERE SOUND , PARLANTES SURUBI O PARLANTES CHAMAME " pero que no genere tal perjuicio a la memoria de la marca.
> .


No se porqué identificas lo berreta con el noble idioma Guaraní. Es como cuando empezó la substitución de importaciones allá en los primeros 50's, y los denigradores de lo nacional decian, para burlarse , que era marca "flor de ceibo".
Yo si pensara a una marca berreta diría chin-chu-lin, o  ku-liao... )


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 13, 2010)

Esto es un chiste!!! acabo de enviarle un largo cuestionario al individuo vendedor que dudo pueda responder y acreditar sus respuestas. espero sean de utilidad.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2010)

JorgeJ dijo:


> No se porqué identificas lo berreta con el noble idioma Guaraní.


No está asociando lo berreta con el guaraní, sino que como parecen hechos en casa y el tipo este es de corrientes...

Identifica a Corrientes con el guaraní 
Que ste tipo sea un "poquito" trucho es sólo un accesorio.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 13, 2010)

aqui viene la super respuesta al tema!!! copio y pego pregunta y respuesta de mercado libre. (aclaro por las dudas)

*Pregunta:*






buenas tardes, que alegria me da que una empresa nacional tan buena como leea vuelva avender parlantes, estuve leyendo un poco y veo que son parlantes nuevos, en caja cerrada, los fabricantes son los mismos que antes?, tienen la misma calidad que los de entonces?, si es asi seguro que traen la hoja con los parametros thielle/small del parlante como en su epoca, para asi poder calcular los balfes acordes, por otor lado si estan fabricados bajo la misma patente (DADO A QUE LOS LOGOS SON LOS MISMOS) tendria que venir el certificado sellado de fabricacion y su resectiva garantia, ESTOS LO TRAEN?, por otro lado me resulta raro que vengan con campana de chapa ya que los originales solamente se armaban en campanas de fundicion de aluminio por su resistencia, bueno espero que me puedas contestar estas dudas para ver la compra, por otro lado no veo ninguna pagina en internet de leea (que me extraña si volvio a abrir que no la posea) si la hay y esta bajo otro nonbre podrias indicarmela? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13/04/2010 15:54
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*



Respuesta:*





buenas señor le explio yo las recibi ase 2 semana ya me quedan pocos los parlantes bienen en caja confaja de seguiridad traen espeificacion en la caja .quien los fabrica no tengo idea me trajeron para oferte .si le interesa x favor antes de ofertar digame cuantos quiere x ya me quedan pocos gracias buen dia

creo que no queda mas por hablar respecto a lo trucho de la question. un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2010)

A ver con qué me sale ahora...


> Ahora que leo estas preguntas me cierran todas las dudas. Cambiá de proveedor porque te estafó. Esos no parecen Leea ni de lejos, la campana no es de fundición, las borneras no son a rosca y todas las fotos que he visto de Leea son muy distintos. En _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-83607557-parlantes-peavey-black-widow-18-par-exelentes-estado-_JM_, vos mismo contestaste que "...estos son peavey americanos de fundicion,no chinos de lata...". Pero estos sí parecen chinos y de lata. Fijate bien y no le compres más a ese proveedor, que te está estafando.


----------



## danielfer23 (Abr 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> A ver con qué me sale ahora...


che a ustedes les pasa que no sale los leea en sus articulos? aparecen los peavey y unas esferas pero los leea no salen.

che creo que es negocio esto de los parlantes dice que vendió 23??? abria que avisarle a jorgefer que se haga unos cuanto se llena de plata. si este vendio 23 en 10 dias imaginate lo que serian bien imitados


----------



## JorgeJ (Abr 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No está asociando lo berreta con el guaraní, sino que como parecen hechos en casa y el tipo este es de corrientes...
> Saludos



_Pardòn monsieur,_ no había caido en la cuenta que el sujeto de marras era de Corrientes.
Entonces su broma calza y mi intervención ha sido innecesaria.
Saludos
J


----------



## POLI (Abr 13, 2010)

JorgeJ dijo:


> No se porqué identificas lo berreta con el noble idioma Guaraní. Es como cuando empezó la substitución de importaciones allá en los primeros 50's, y los denigradores de lo nacional decian, para burlarse , que era marca "flor de ceibo".
> Yo si pensara a una marca berreta diría chin-chu-lin, o  ku-liao... )



  Lo que pasa es que el flaco esta en corrientes , de ahi las ideas de marca , contra el idioma guarni no hay nada , fijate que le puse surubi y el surubi no habla guaraní. 
 Al cotrario , yo defiendo y estoy orgulloso de la idustria nacional que se esmera por hacer las cosas bien,quiere decir que cuando se quiere , se puede.



JorgeJ dijo:


> _Pardòn monsieur,_ no había caido en la cuenta que el sujeto de marras era de Corrientes.
> Entonces su broma calza y mi intervención ha sido innecesaria.
> Saludos
> J


 Todo bien , me lo imagine , lo que pasa es que yo no aclare...


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 15, 2010)

Voy a esperar a ver que me responde a esto.
Hola. Atencion a todos los potenciales compradores de parlantes Leea, NO  SE DEJEN ENGAÑAR. Según el fabricante estos parlantes tienen fecha de  fabricación año 2010, sin embargo la empresa Leea fundio en el año 1998.  Es una verguenza y una falta de respeto a aquellas personas que buscan  parlantes de alta calidad que usted señor anda falsificando productos  poniendoles otro nombre y vendiendolos como si fuesen originales. Y no  importa si usted le compra a un proveedor o los falsifica usted mismo,  el caso es que esta vendiendo mercaderia trucha y si sigue con su  arrogancia considerando que solamente se dedica a vender y que la gente a  la que usted llama "tonta" por comprar lo que publica, como lo dio a  enteder mas abajo, mereceria ser sancionado por mercadolibre para  efectuar cualquier tipo de operacion compra-venta. Usted decidira que  hacer, tiene un mal juicio como comerciante al pensar que la gente  solamente compra.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 15, 2010)

Ya aporté con mi denuncia de falsificación, copia o grabación.


----------



## Dano (Abr 15, 2010)

Publicación finalizada me sale a mi :O

Un garka menos en ML

Saludos


----------



## POLI (Abr 16, 2010)

Me alegro señores... Gracias a todos los que colaboraron , ahora realmente me quedo la duda , para mi que el solo los estaba vendiendo el tranfuga que los fabrica debe ser otro ya que yo encontre unos truchos en Santa Rosa la Pampa.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 16, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Ya aporté con mi denuncia de falsificación, copia o grabación.


 


Yo tambien. No podemos permitir estos intolerantes FALSIFICADORES..
Al igual havri que tener un registro de proveedores de circuitos integrados o componentes truchos que a toda la comunidad le informa ante la minima denuncia de que FULANITO DE TAL ELECTRONICA vende transistores truchos, por ejemplo.

un saludos


Juan Jose


----------



## jorgefer (Abr 18, 2010)

Quería aclararles que las campanas LEEA de 10", 12", 15" y 18" eran todas de fundición de aluminio. Las había inyectadas y también fundidas en tierra.

Las de 8" fueron de fundición por inyección, pero últimamente hubo algunos modelos que salieron también con campanas estampadas en chapa de acero. No fue un tema de economía, sino que por su profundidad se adaptaban mejor al cono, por ejemplo, del 822 BF y algun otro modelo. También salieron algunos 812RE con campana estampada.

Las de 6" y 5" eran estampadas, y había unas de 5" que estaban hechas al torno, por el sistema de repusaje. Los tweeters de cono de 4" tenian campana estampada.

También hay que mirar las guarniciones de goma o "aros" de apoyo, ya que las que se mostraban en las fotos del falsificador eran LEGITIMAS. Los aros que, vistos de frente, parecen presentar muchos agujeros en la goma, son una matriz con diseño patentado por Leea, eran como una hilera de "ventosas" que adaptaban  la campana al frente del gabinete. Esa matriz debe estar en posesión del tallerista original, pero tiendo a pensar que los aros de los parlantes falsificados fueron comprados en el remate de LEEA, había mucho material en ese momento. Ese modelo de aro se discontinuó y fue reemplazado por otros modelos, algunos con rayas concéntricas y otros lisos. Los lisos eran de una sola pieza, y los anteriores venían en cuatro sectores. 

Lo mismo pasa con las etiquetas, tanto de los parlantes como de las cajas, seguramente tienen el mismo origen (el remate), solamente que había modelos "en blanco" para emergencias o prototipos, pero siempre salían con el código de modelo sellado, no manuscrito como en la falsificación.

Por supuesto, la mayoría de los compradores en el remate fabricaban parlantes. Supongo que seguirán apareciendo falsificaciones, muy bien por quienes estuvieron atentos y las detectaron y denunciaron!!!


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 20, 2010)

Gracias, estos parlantes salvaron mis oidos y merecen todo mi respeto... no hay nada que defienda más que mis gustos. Ahora, cuando van a lograr un parlante que transforme el 100% de la potencia del amplificador en sonido puro sin que el 99% la transforme en otras formas de energías y todo esto sin distorción y con materiales que duren para siempre????? solamente pregunto... no lo tomen a mal.


----------



## Dano (Abr 21, 2010)

damian2009 dijo:


> Gracias, estos parlantes salvaron mis oidos y merecen todo mi respeto... no hay nada que defienda más que mis gustos. Ahora, cuando van a lograr un parlante que transforme el 100% de la potencia del amplificador en sonido puro sin que el 99% la transforme en otras formas de energías y todo esto sin distorción y con materiales que duren para siempre????? solamente pregunto... no lo tomen a mal.



Es lo mismo que pensar cuando existirá el motor perfecto, o el generador o demás... es imposible para la física que aplicamos todos...


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 23, 2010)

> Es lo mismo que pensar cuando existirá el motor perfecto, o el generador  o demás... es imposible para la física que aplicamos todos...


Yo todabía creo que todo es posible...


----------



## Juan Norco (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, alguna ves me ofrecieron unos Leeas armados por la gente de Ciclos y creo que eran estos pero a un precio de mas o menos 100 pesos, me dijeron que habian adquirido componentes en el remate de Leea y no los compre porque no tenia la seguridad de que las bobinas fuesen originales, no recuerdo bien pero me parecen que las campanas eran de aluminio y el conjunto magnetico idem a los Leea, yo pienso que los deben haber vendido bien y luego al quedarse sin campanas siguieron con las de chapa, inclusibe traian el copo original de Leea, saludos a todos y que bueno que traten este tema ya que Leea fue muy buena marca y es una lastima que algun garca haga truchadas bajo esta premisa.


----------



## DanielU (Jul 27, 2010)

Juan Norco dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguna ves me ofrecieron unos Leeas armados por la gente de Ciclos y creo que eran estos pero a un precio de mas o menos 100 pesos, me dijeron que habian adquirido componentes en el remate de Leea y no los compre porque no tenia la seguridad de que las bobinas fuesen originales, no recuerdo bien pero me parecen que las campanas eran de aluminio y el conjunto magnetico idem a los Leea, yo pienso que los deben haber vendido bien y luego al quedarse sin campanas siguieron con las de chapa, inclusibe traian el copo original de Leea, saludos a todos y que bueno que traten este tema ya que Leea fue muy buena marca y es una lastima que algun garca haga truchadas bajo esta premisa.


Donde conseguis parlantes Ciclos? Yo tengo un par de 4" y suenan bastante bien.


----------



## Juan Norco (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola Daniel,directamente ya que tenia un local de venta de audio y les compraba algunos productos los cuales andaban muy bien dentro del rango de precios que que tenian, inclusive tengo en un bafle un parlante de 18/600 watts y anda muy bien, pero como toda empresa luego comenzaron a importar todo de China y no se si actualmente fabricaran algo y si lo hacen seguramente las campanas, bobinas, conos, etc. son chinos


----------



## carna (Ago 2, 2010)

Nuevamente los parlantes publicados cona acalaraciones varias . Veanlo uds mismos 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-92549098-parlante-leea-12-pulgada-300-w-nuevos-unicos-oferta-unica-_JM_


----------



## zxeth (Ago 2, 2010)

carna dijo:


> PARLANTE LEEA DE 12 PULGADA
> 
> 8 homs 300 WATT
> rms 100 watt                           ACLARACION TIENE SOLO UNA ETIQUETA LEEA
> ...





Lo que trata de hacer con su horrible falta de ortografia es hacernos creer que el tipo no sabe nada de nada, que es medio lerdo, no termino la primaria y no sabe nada de audio, pero en realidad debe ser un vivo que le habran devuelto 2 parlantes por lo malos que son y solo quiere sacarselos de ensima. Odio a esta gente, mas cuando te tratan de est*pido por escribir asi


----------



## danielfer23 (Ago 30, 2010)

y bueno se siguen reproduciendo. den le con un caño muchachos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-92845635-parlantes-leea-_JM_


----------



## carna (Ago 30, 2010)

puede que sean originales los parlantes son usados.


----------



## danielfer23 (Ago 30, 2010)

noooooo imposible que sean originales fijate que tiene un magneto que no es de axial, tiene etiqueta escritas a mano y lo mas probable es que sean de chapa. las demás cosas parecieran orinales. pero los parlantes no. ademas ningun axial soportaba 150w. ni tenían ventilación en la parte de atrás. si se ventilaban por adelante por el copo


----------



## zxeth (Ago 30, 2010)

y esteee??? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-90965169-lote-de-parlantes-leea-nuevossss-_JM_ 

ajjajajajajajajaja

nuevos pone el chamuyero


----------



## danielfer23 (Ago 30, 2010)

no esos si son originales yo le compre una pareja de 2001 y 2002 y me mostró las fotos y son originales.
segun me había comentado parte de la indegnisacion se la pagaron en parlantes al abuelo. esos si que estan para aprobechar


----------



## zxeth (Ago 30, 2010)

epaaa, pero que raro no tantos parlantes?, yo por las dudas sigo comprando los jharo que aunque sea no son truchos


----------



## POLI (Ago 31, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> y esteee??? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-90965169-lote-de-parlantes-leea-nuevossss-_JM_
> 
> ajjajajajajajajaja
> 
> nuevos pone el chamuyero



  Esos son originales o yo me hago traba !! campana cono copo magneto etiqueta trasera y caja con la cinta de cierre y el sello original , les digo porque compre nuevos en el 94 y un conservo la caja de uno de ellos , si fueran copia ya lo estoy felicitando por hacerla tan pero tan bien , yo creo que es un remanente de algun local.



zxeth dijo:


> epaaa, pero que raro no tantos parlantes?, yo por las dudas sigo comprando los jharo que aunque sea no son truchos


  Claro !! con los jahro no te queda ninguna duda de lo que estas comprando ,ni de si son truchos ... vas sobre seguro  por lo menos no sentis que te la pusieron despues , ya lo sabes desde antes...


----------



## danielfer23 (Ago 31, 2010)

Poli tanto tiempo. Sí son recontra originales el nieto me vendió 2 parejas de 2002, 2001, 815 y 222-c me comentó que el abuelo trabajo hasta el cierre de la fábrica y cuando cerro le dieron toda esa merca. Yo le tenía ganas a un par de 15 pero no es un buen momento para mi así que ojalá que estén cuando me reponga


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 31, 2010)

Me sumo al comentario de POLI, LEEA Fue LEEA y lo que se pueda conseguir seguira siendo bueno, Jahro (como ya varios afirmaron en varios post) son chinos CHIN Y PUM y no le demos mas vueltas. Si la calidad del Jahro te sirve... cada cual sabra o no... saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Sep 6, 2010)

jajajaja que los jharo son baratitos es verdad, pero aunque sean medio "truchitos" ami me suenan de 10 y los pongo al mango y no me distorcionan mas de lo que me distorciona el ampli . Ojo, eso si, nunca se dejen llevar (como yo) por los datos tecnicos que te dan ellos, siempre es convenible medirlos, no les pase como ami que me hice 2 cajas de 200lts al dope jajajajajja


----------



## POLI (May 16, 2011)

Ojo! , junta de acoplamiento a la caja , logo dudoso , araña para conos con excursion alta , sin protector del iman , el cono tambien , creo que en modelos 15 bf  el cono era del tipo "reforzado con fibras largas" en la parte trasera del mismo o al menos en todos los que he visto asi era , quizas sea algun modelo que se me escape pero demasiadas dudas a mi gusto , lo peor que el tipo pide mas que nuevo , ya que recuerdo que este modelo ( 15 250bf ) en el 1 a 1 andaba en el orden de los 200 u$s y un pelin mas.
  Lo lamento por el flaco pero el tema es que va a engrampar a alguno.



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-115275785-woofer-leea-15l-bf250-absolutamente-impecables-joyas-_JM_


----------



## danielfer23 (May 16, 2011)

el otro día lo vi y me pareció rarísimo. Aparte el logo del copo... No era para los de 600 en colorado? Se me hace que es un rejunte


----------



## POLI (May 16, 2011)

danielfer23 dijo:


> el otro día lo vi y me pareció rarísimo. Aparte el logo del copo... No era para los de 600 en colorado? Se me hace que es un rejunte



  Si si , los de 600 eran con copo rojo , los unicos que vi con aranña para alta excursion de serie profesional eran los 15 160 BF , la verdad tengo mis dudas...


----------



## fmfuego (May 16, 2011)

hola mira yo vendia para leea y para mi fueron los ultimos que han hecho antes del cierre y lo hicieron con lo que quedaba


----------



## jorgefer (May 16, 2011)

El de las fotos está reenconado con materiales que no corresponden a ese modelo y no son repuestos originales Leea. El copo es de la línea 600. El trabajo no fue hecho en Leea, lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## danielfer23 (May 16, 2011)

..........................................................


----------



## POLI (May 16, 2011)

Bueno , entonces no hay mas que hablar ...


----------



## jorgefer (May 16, 2011)

fmfuego dijo:


> hola mira yo vendia para leea y para mi fueron los ultimos que han hecho antes del cierre y lo hicieron con lo que quedaba


Esto denota un total desconocimiento de lo que era Leea y su gente. Leea murió con las botas puestas... Ni al empleado más humilde se le hubiera ocurrido hacer eso.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 16, 2011)

jorgefer dijo:


> El de las fotos está reenconado con materiales que no corresponden a ese modelo y no son repuestos originales Leea. El copo es de la línea 600. El trabajo no fue hecho en Leea, lo puedo asegurar.



jorgefer se ve que sos conocedor del paño, que te parecen los parlantes que fabrica Olmedo? (ex leea y ex audiocity) yo tengo un 15 - 600 de audiocity y queria comprar otro de olmedo, pero no se si seran los mismos que antes...


----------



## jorgefer (May 16, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> jorgefer se ve que sos conocedor del paño, que te parecen los parlantes que fabrica Olmedo? (ex leea y ex audiocity) yo tengo un 15 - 600 de audiocity y queria comprar otro de olmedo, pero no se si seran los mismos que antes...



Yo tampoco lo se.


----------



## POLI (May 17, 2011)

jorgefer dijo:


> Esto denota un total desconocimiento de lo que era Leea y su gente. Leea murió con las botas puestas... Ni al empleado más humilde se le hubiera ocurrido hacer eso.



 + 1


----------



## Juan Norco (May 17, 2011)

Jorgefer te felicito por tus aportes, como viejo usuario de estos parlantes totalmente de acuerdo con tu concepto sobre Leea, esa fue una empresa con todas las letras y jamas habrian hecho eso de armar cualquier cosa. Saludos a todos los amantes del audio vintage y los paralantes Leea.............Juan


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (May 17, 2011)

Yo tambien habia visto esos Leea y me parecieron muuuuuuy raros


----------



## danielfer23 (Mar 4, 2012)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-144397887-leea-15-300-bf-_JM_


----------



## alejandroguille (Mar 4, 2012)

y estos? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-140237958-driver-1-leea-n95-neodimio-titanio-wofer-parlante-106db-25mm-_JM_


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2012)

alejandroguille dijo:


> y estos? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-140237958-driver-1-leea-n95-neodimio-titanio-wofer-parlante-106db-25mm-_JM_


Son chinos, lo dicen los tweeters en la calco y el vendedor en las respuestas.

Serán Leea, pero de otro Leea, no el que vos querrías comprar 

Saludos


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 4, 2012)

danielfer23 dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-144397887-leea-15-300-bf-_JM_


Les cuento que he escrito algunas preguntas en ML a propósito de mercadería trucha ofrecida como LEEA legítima y hasta nueva, y lo único que obtuve es que me bloquearan para preguntar. El vendedor JMARTINEZ8898 que es quien publica ésta foto, evidentemente un parlante trucho aparentemente modificado y reenconado por el tal ex-empleado de LEEA, borró preguntas y me ha bloqueado. Tiene publicado un 1270bfar en el cual quise escribir una pregunta, y lo mismo, es decir, soy un usuario no grato para él. Encima, veo que otro tipo ofrece un 12/300 con la misma foto del 1270bfar. Una mafia total. OJO!!
 La pregunta, en la publicación del 1270bfar (reparado con un cono no original, por supuesto) era:
"En otro artículo, en el que no aceptás preguntas, ofrecés un 15300BF que no es tal, tiene campana no original y cono de 15/150BE. Vas a perder tu buena reputación si seguis ofreciendo mercadería como legítima y nueva, y son reparaciones o modificaciones. Además te cuento, por si te interesa, que alguien ofrece un 12/300 con esta foto del 1270bfar que estás publicando. Pero ése tiene mala calificación. Se está generando una INDUSTRIA BUITRE con la marca LEEA!"
Sugiero un ataque masivo de los que no estén bloqueados, yo no puedo hacer nada más. Ni siquiera puedo DENUNCIAR la maniobra a ML, lo que, por otra parte seguramente sería inútil.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2012)

A ver qué me contesta a mí...


----------



## danielfer23 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> A ver qué me contesta a mí...


excelente. dejame copiar aqui asi no se borra. si te borra copio y pregunto yo


> Hola, ¿De qué año son? No llego a  reconocer las campanas, no son como ninguno de los dos modelos que usaba  LEEA (hasta donde sé sólo se usaban los dos que conozco y son como  estas:  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-144206535-leea-12-100-bfar-_JM_ y  estas otras  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-144091522-parlantes-leea-124-bf-_JM_).  Quizá en las tandas más viejas usaban unos modelos distintos, por eso  pregunto el año de fabricación. El ala tampoco se me hace conocida, pero  puede que sea todo por la época en que se hicieron. Con tanta  falsificación que hay dando vueltas me da miedo comprar unos sin saber  bien los datos


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 4, 2012)

danielfer23 dijo:


> excelente. dejame copiar aqui asi no se borra. si te borra copio y pregunto yo


Sugiero que no publiquen la misma pregunta copiada. Va a ser más efectivo si ven que muchos usuarios reaccionan. Si no, van a decir que es una conspiración.

Por otra parte, quise hacer una denuncia a ML utilizando el cartelito "Denunciar" que aparece al costado de las preguntas, y solamente sirve para los casos en que se afecta el interés de ML, por ejemplo pedir ofertar por un artículo más barato, citar enlaces, o evadir comisiones. Nada más. Si se está estafando al usuario NO ES UN TEMA QUE PREOCUPE A ML. Por eso es bueno protestar, y fuerte. Si no nos hacemos sentir, nadie nos va a defender. Y ML no se hace responsable, dicen que con la calificación es suficiente, así que no creo que prosperen acciones legales.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 4, 2012)

en la denuncia hay una que dice falsificacion, servira?


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 4, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> en la denuncia hay una que dice falsificacion, servira?


En donde aparece esa opción? A mí me pone:

Elige el motivo de tu denuncia:
  Posee datos de contacto
  El vendedor solicita que le oferten por un artículo aunque la compra sea por más
  Solicita ofertar por un artículo de menor precio
  Ofrece artículos prohibidos por la ley vigente
  Utiliza lenguaje vulgar  
  Ofrece Mercado Pago y luego dice que no lo acepta.

Y no hay más.

Estaré más proscripto que lo que pienso?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 5, 2012)

donde falsificacion entiendo que es por cualquier falsificacion, no solo copia o grabacion de algun medio


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 6, 2012)

...y sigue la truchada......por 50 pesos......

http://www.startinweboo.com/promo/bafles.htm

al final te entregan el winisd-pro gratis


----------



## alejandroguille (Mar 6, 2012)

yo tambien los denuncie pero nada.... 
Lo unico que puede hacer esto es encarecer mas los originales, un tipo entendio no cae en la trampa.
Espero que algun dia cierren la importacion de porquerias como seleniun, jahro y demas brasuca-chinos.
Prefiero volver a usar audifiel pero que sea de Argentina !!!


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 7, 2012)

El usuario JMARTINEZ de ML que ofrecía un par de parlantes como 15 300 BF ahora ha cambiado el título (pero creo que no el precio) y los da como 15 150 bf.

Esto debe haber surgido como resultado de nuestras protestas, porque hay un intercambio de preguntas y respuestas con un interesado, que transcribo:

"Pregunta:
... Estos parlantes son LEEA 15 300 BF nuevos, originales y no tienen ningun problema?. Yo tengo cuatro iguales a estos y se como tienen que estar, por favor no tengamos problemas. Gracias.
Respuesta:
Hola: Mira dame unos días estoy averiguando por éstos parlantes no quiero problemas. Aparentemente son fabricados por un ex empleado, no son de la fábrica, de avenida del tejar. ahora te aseguro que el cono es RCF, si son 150 ó 300 no lo se todavia. Hasta la próxima semana no lo se. te ruego paciencia. Si me "pasaron" asumo la responsabilidad pero no la transfiero me hago cargo. Los voy a vender por lo que son no por lo que crei que eran tengo 100 sobre 100 positivas. Gracias. - Hace 1 día."

Hoy acaba de publicar la rectificación, y añade en la descripción general lo siguiente:

"Verdaderas Joyas, piezas únicas.
Joyas sin usar, increibes. Si, *no son reparados son nuevos*.
Woofers de verdad, incomparables.
El precio es por cada uno.
Tengo el juego. *Estos no fueron fabricados en av del tejar, los fabricó un ex empleado.
No se si son de 150 ó 300 w si se que el cono es RCF el iman es Leea y la bobina también.*"

Y lo más interesante:

"*Si a usted no le interesa el producto no lo compre, pero no de consejos esto no es un foro es un lugar de compra venta.*"

Independientemente del error (los conos no son RCF, confundió la marca), parece que el tipo hubiese obrado de buena fe, y supongo que ahora tendrá un poco más de cuidado con "el ex empleado de LEEA"

Aguante el foro!


----------



## jjm (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola:
Pregunta: Compré dos woofers Leea 15 150 ( dice 300) con una campana que no es la tradicional, pero el cono y el circuito magnético es igual a los otros que tengo. La bobina de 3" descarto, como la hizo un famoso ex Leea Olmedo debe ser igual. Ahora la sorpresa, los probé tomado con prensas para no marcarlo pues es nuevo, a un gabinete donde tengo colocados 15 160 BFAR también con bobina de 3" ante mi sorpresa responde desde 23 Hz hasta casi 3400 Hz pero en 35 38 hz es mucho mas eficiente que mis viejo 15 160. Alguien que me ayude estoy a punto de reemplazar los viejos por los nuevos. la verdad soy muy tradicional y pensé que los viejos eran mejores pues son leea legítimos y estan 10 puntos, pero mi oido y mis medidores dicen otra cosa. Que harían en mi lugar ? pongo lo que lo clásico dice o pongo lo que mi oido quiere?. gracias por su ayuda. Lo peor es que de estos nuevos se pueden conseguir continuamente. No son baratos pero lo bueno nunca es económico.

Hola amigos soy nuevo en este foro, necesito que me digan si este parlante es original o no ?. Yo no conozco demasiado del tema,
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## janston (Mar 8, 2012)

jjm dijo:


> Hola:
> Pregunta: Compré dos woofers Leea 15 150 ( dice 300) con una campana que no es la tradicional, pero el cono y el circuito magnético es igual a los otros que tengo. La bobina de 3" descarto, como la hizo un famoso ex Leea Olmedo debe ser igual. Ahora la sorpresa, los probé tomado con prensas para no marcarlo pues es nuevo, a un gabinete donde tengo colocados 15 160 BFAR también con bobina de 3" ante mi sorpresa responde desde 23 Hz hasta casi 3400 Hz pero en 35 38 hz es mucho mas eficiente que mis viejo 15 160. Alguien que me ayude estoy a punto de reemplazar los viejos por los nuevos. la verdad soy muy tradicional y pensé que los viejos eran mejores pues son leea legítimos y estan 10 puntos, pero mi oido y mis medidores dicen otra cosa. Que harían en mi lugar ? pongo lo que lo clásico dice o pongo lo que mi oido quiere?. gracias por su ayuda. Lo peor es que de estos nuevos se pueden conseguir continuamente. No son baratos pero lo bueno nunca es económico.



Bueno, eso queda en vos. Yo prefiero más lo clásico así que me quedaría con los originales. Pero quizás vos preferís un mejor sonido. 

En casa tengo 4 bafles Electro Voice hermosos, pero prefiero escuchar con los Leea, me gustan más. jaja. 

Es cuestión de opiniones y gustos nomás.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2012)

jjm dijo:


> ....... Que harían en mi lugar ? pongo lo que lo clásico dice o pongo lo que mi oido quiere?. gracias por su ayuda. _*Lo peor es que de estos nuevos se pueden conseguir continuamente. No son baratos pero lo bueno nunca es económico.*_



¿ Como es eso de que se consiguen continuamente ?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2012)

La campana se ve muy bien, los bornes también, igual que el sticker, el imán, el cono, el ala y el copo. Eso es sospechoso.
La guarnición de goma eva se me hace muy falsa, pero no lo puedo asegurar... (esperá a Jorgefer que te puede dar datos justitos sobre el tema).

Como no tienen ni siquiera perforados los agujeros, esos no se usaron nunca y tienen que haber estado guardados por unos 15 años ya como mínimo. Por el estado general me resultan sospechosos.

Apostaría a que es una campana comprada en el remate y enconada por alguien. Yo, particularmente, no los pagaría como originales.

Saludos


----------



## jjm (Mar 10, 2012)

Si, se consiguen hay una persona que los vende en V Devoto. yo no fui a comprar pero quien me los trajo me dijo que tenia de 12" varios modelos chatos altos, de 18" con diferentes imanes. cuando vuelva, el jueves, le pregunto donde es ? y me acerco. yo con estos dos estoy hecho.
Pero si alguien quiere....


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 10, 2012)

jjm dijo:


> Si, se consiguen hay una persona que los vende en V Devoto. yo no fui a comprar pero quien me los trajo me dijo que tenia de 12" varios modelos chatos altos, de 18" con diferentes imanes. cuando vuelva, el jueves, le pregunto donde es ? y me acerco. yo con estos dos estoy hecho.
> Pero si alguien quiere....


Estan armando rejuntes con piezas LEEA, algunas legitimas, es tipo desarmadero. El problema es que les siguen poniendo la marca, y las caracteristicas ni siquiera corresponden a los modelos que dicen las etiquetas. Es como si armas un auto con repuestos de cualquiera y le pones Mercedes Benz porque te quedo por ahi un escudito... y lo queres vender al precio de un Mercedes Benz. Es una estafa, porque no dicen lo que estan haciendo.


----------



## jjm (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola: Otra vez, gracias por la ayuda pero quién es Jorgefer ? sin  ánimo de ofender sino de aprender. La verdad que valen $ 500 cada uno y no me parecen caros, Ni un jharo compro por esa plata. Ahora un parlante de 15 años o 20, usado, por mas Leea que sea, no tiene el cono y la suspensión fatigados, pensando que un parlante es un elemento autodestructivo, asi me enseñaron en la UBA. La verdad que le audio es un tema muy personal, como las mujeres, pero solo da satisfacciones, no como las mujeres. Yo a ésta altura me guío por el oído y no por el frecuencímetro. Los voy a comprar y les digo después que resultó... Sospechosos o no tiene un aspecto extraordinario...


----------



## jjm (Mar 10, 2012)

Esta bién jorgefer, pero si valen 600 pesos, y andan realmente bién, de esa parte no tengo duda. La verdad no pondría un parlante solo porque fuera legítimo o no LEEA sino por lo que es. Los materiales han avanzado mucho y es posible que con menos desarrollo técnico lleguen a mas calidad. O bién que aprovechen el enorme desarrollo de Leea para agregar una pisca de modernidad y sacar mejor provecho. No se no tengo la respuesta, lo que te aseguro es que suenan impresionantes los golpes de bombo, son muy transitorios bién cortados, y el bajo suena como bajo, bién bajo. Creeme que la Obertura festival (1812) suena como nunca la escuché antes, y el bajo en tell him de celine dion parece un terremoto. Pero es tan subjetivo el sonido que no se pueden transmitir sensaciones relatándolas. no ?... Te invitaría a escucharlos....Si ésto no fuera asi, decime porque Bose vende tanto con una respuesta a frecuencia de 33 a 17500 Hz......


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 10, 2012)

jjm dijo:


> Esta bién jorgefer, pero si valen 600 pesos, y andan realmente bién, de esa parte no tengo duda. La verdad no pondría un parlante solo porque fuera legítimo o no LEEA sino por lo que es. Los materiales han avanzado mucho y es posible que con menos desarrollo técnico lleguen a mas calidad. O bién que aprovechen el enorme desarrollo de Leea para agregar una pisca de modernidad y sacar mejor provecho. No se no tengo la respuesta, lo que te aseguro es que suenan impresionantes los golpes de bombo, son muy transitorios bién cortados, y el bajo suena como bajo, bién bajo. Creeme que la Obertura festival (1812) suena como nunca la escuché antes, y el bajo en tell him de celine dion parece un terremoto. Pero es tan subjetivo el sonido que no se pueden transmitir sensaciones relatándolas. no ?... Te invitaría a escucharlos....Si ésto no fuera asi, decime porque Bose vende tanto con una respuesta a frecuencia de 33 a 17500 Hz......


Justamente la estafa consiste en hacer parecer lo que no es, y no cabe duda de que sacan provecho. Si andan mejor que los LEEA y te los cobran baratos, mejor para vos. Pero creo que este es el foro equivocado para defender eso.


----------



## jjm (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola:
Si creo que tenes razón, una estafa es la falta real a un acuerdo. En eso comparto tu opinión no deberían decir Leea. yo me colgué con la idea de buenos o malos pero no con la idea de estafa. desde todo punto de vista lo reparado o rearmado con la marca es fraude. los dos sabemos que legalmente no es fraude pues la marca estaba libre hasta ahora que la tiene kiklos pero moralmente si lo es. 100 % de acuerdo con vos.
Tampoco es que un parlante Leea es perfecto pero estaba muy cerca. Bueno no quiero que te ofendas pedía opinion de audiofilo a audiofilo. Ahora que un parlante no es autodestructivo lo podemos charlar largo y tendido por mas Leea que sea. Vos sabés que la suspensión de neoprene se degrada con el tiempo se use o no, la de tela impregnada endurece, se reseca, la araña pierde elasticidad y el pegamento envejece. Hay cosas que son realidades innegables. Por eso hoy tratamos de tener un parlante lo mas parecido a lo que fue en su época original, todos sacan partido del gran desarrollo de Leea. En lo que a mi respecta, prefiero uno mejor 50 % leea, que un leea 100 % rindiendo un 50 de lo que fué. Solo es mi opinión. Gracias por permitirme la charla seguimos después....


----------



## janston (Mar 8, 2013)

no será muy trucho éste, no?
jajajaja
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-445980603-parlante-woofer-15-600-watt-_JM?redirectedFromParent=MLA439368226_
VENDO 2 WOOFER DE 15" 600 WATT BOBINA DE 4" LAS FOTOS LO DICEN TODO SON UN CAÑOOOOO MUY BUENOS PARLANTES CAMPANA LEEA SEGUN DICEN QUE ESTO FUERON ARMADOS POR OLMEDO EX LEEA LOS MISMO SON PARA USARLO COMO GRABES LO CUAL SE NECESITAN CAJAS CON BUENA PROFUNDIDAD ESTAN EN PERFECTO ESTADO Y FUNCIONAMIENTO EL PRECIO ES POR LOS DOS TOMO ARTICULOS DE AUDIO Y COMPUTACION EN PARTE DE PAGO.

lástima por los pobres Leea de 15 que murieron...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Mar 8, 2013)

Siiiiii,a esos los vi hace rato,es un cara dura ese,pobres parlantes sacrilegiooooooooo!!!


----------



## janston (Mar 8, 2013)

Me olvidaba del mejor!!
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-447873491-bafle-100-leea-la-plata-_JM_
Bafle leea 100 % original, se pinto y agregaron manijas grandes y bornera en la parte posterior, el parlante es de 15" y esta en perfecto estado al igual que la caja y divisor de frecuencia original leea, hasta conserva el ticket de garantia NO SE DE CUENTOS WATTS ES dado que el parlante no lo dice pero *es campana de fundicion calculo 250 watts para arriba.*

250 watts a un cox222C, claro que sí amiguito. Encima borra las preguntas y críticas.


----------



## janston (Mar 9, 2013)

otro más:
Leea versión 2012? a quién le ganó éste? encima le puso el logo impreso en una chapita y todo jajaja
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-452664252-bafle-aereo-medios-agudos-leea-800w-rms-el-mejor-de-todos-_JM_


----------



## janston (Abr 29, 2013)

otro más: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-458037594-combo-audio-para-147-explotaa-2-potsub152par-leea2driv-_JM#_

encima pone fotos de mis parlantes, lo caché justo jajaja.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 29, 2013)

es un bobo, lo cachaste justo y encima te bolacea, un trucho barbaro


----------



## juliangp (May 16, 2013)

Viendo por mercado libre encontre esta publicacion, y el modelo no aparece en la pág de RCF , será un modelo antiguo o una estafa?


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-453755001-woofer-lf18rf-rcf-18-800wrms-av-1810-99db-parlante-line-arra-_JM_




			
				Fogo dijo:
			
		

> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *08)* No coloques tu pregunta/comentario en el primer lugar que te aparezca, *busca un tema similar* a lo que estas consultando.


----------



## renzolino (May 22, 2013)

....cierto, a mi me llego un mail de una empresa que vende sonido con un panfleto con un titulo gigante ....  "VOLVIO LEEA"  . adjunto el mismohttp://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-leea-8451737.html.


----------



## janston (May 22, 2013)

Una vergüenza. Nada más para decir.


----------



## janston (Ago 31, 2013)

qué vergüenza estas cosas... copia barata de Leea, hasta los agujeros de los tornillos mal centrados tiene. Primero los chinos, luego los vmr, ahora ésto... Lamentable lo que llegan a hacer algunos con el nombre de Leea buscando fama. Fíjense bien cuando vayan a comprar, cada detalle cuenta para detectar al estafador de turno. Por ejemplo acá: la campana sin nervios ni refuerzos, ni el logo "MN" de la fundición, las borneras, la junta del cono, el cono mismo... 

Si van a invenrtir mucho dinero, sepan qué les venden


----------



## MCCROSKEY (Ago 31, 2013)

Obvio que no es un Leea porque Leea cerró en el 97. Lo de atrás y lo de adelante es una calco nomás, pero estoy seguro que esa réplica suena mejor que uno de los 150BE originales: tiene bobina de cinta de cobre hecha acá (por experiencia no hay con qué darle a esa bobina!), cono RDM yanqui, y campana de fundición. El laburo está hecho muy a conciencia, y creo que es muchísimo mejor parlante que, por ejemplo, un Eminence Beta 15, que debe andar en el mismo precio, y hasta para voces debe andar aún mejor (el Eminence es para supuestos 300W rms con una bobina de 2" y un imán que por tamaño no rendiría los 300W). Si se reenconara un 15-150BE en cualquier lado no quedaría como el de la foto ni a patadas!

Creo que hay que respetar el laburo que algunos hacen a conciencia. Yo no llevaría un 815c a otro lugar que no sea de donde salió el parlante de la foto porque sé cómo se trabaja.

Me parece más marketinero usar la marca Leea en parlantes nuevos hechos en China, sabiendo que era marca nacional y que tenía prestigio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2013)

MCCROSKEY dijo:
			
		

> Obvio que no es un Leea porque Leea cerró en el 97. Lo de atrás y lo de adelante es una calco nomás...


El asunto no es tan simple. Eso es propaganda engañosa y están vendiendo un producto - que puede ser bueno o una basura, no sé -  usando una marca de renombre en el país y que no licenció a nadie el uso de la tecnología que tenían. Que sea un calco, un sello o esté escrito con birome es completamente irrelevante: usar una marca de gran calidad (en su época) para vender un producto que no tiene NADA de esa marca es sencillamente estafar a los compradores. Punto

Si los parlantes fueran taaaan buenos, no deberían gastarse en representar falsamente una gran marca desaparecida e iniciar su propia campaña de marketing e introducción de la marca al mercado. En otras palabras... son unos ratones...


----------



## MCCROSKEY (Ago 31, 2013)

Los calcos y demás se ponen a pedido del comprador... Yo le pondría Kawasaki a los parlantes porque me gustan las Kawa, pero sé qué clase de parlante es...


----------



## jorgefer (Ago 31, 2013)

MCCROSKEY dijo:
			
		

> ...Obvio que no es un Leea porque Leea cerró en el 97. Lo de atrás y lo de adelante es una calco nomás, pero estoy seguro que esa réplica suena mejor que uno de los 150BE originales...


Perdón, pero ese parlante no es una réplica: es una falsificación, ya que el que lo vende no lo hace con su marca sino con una marca ajena. Vende gato por liebre. No confundamos a la gente.


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 6, 2013)

Buenas noches mccroskey, utilizar una marca  que fue de exelentisima calidad nacional e internacional, sea del producto que sea, para vender algo que no pertenece a la firma es una estafa desde cualquier punto que lo mires, si esto ocurriese en un medicamento los tildaríamos de asesinos. Legalmente y si querés profundizar un poco mas  MORALMENTE lo que esta realizando esta persona o empresa, es totalmente incorrecto.  No digo ni critico la calidad del parlante, no importa, la discusión corre por el lado de lo que es correcto, sino que importancia tendrían las normas de convivencia, legales, etc.  No defendamos lo que no es correcto, no hay razón para ello, no demos pie a la piolada de algunos que abusan de sus libertades. Llevemos adelante discusiones justas dentro de un foro que las defiende y aplica. un cordial saludo sergio.


----------



## audebert (Oct 19, 2013)

la pregunta es para jorgefer. hoy en dia de puede reproducir la calidad de los viejos leea? o seria un producto muy caro para nuestro mercado?


----------



## juliangp (Oct 19, 2013)

Hoy en día hay mejores parlantes que los leea audebert


----------



## MCCROSKEY (Oct 19, 2013)

Tal cual, juliangp. Y el mercado es extensisimo, hay que probar, lo único, y comprar sabiendo qué va a comprar uno.


----------



## jorgefer (Oct 19, 2013)

Leea se caracterizó por mantener en su línea e ir mejorando los productos más exitosos, a la vez que incorporando las novedades. Sin embargo, no creo que después de 15 años siguiera fabricando los mismos parlantes que en 1998. Técnicamente, ha corrido mucha agua bajo el puente.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2013)

se escandalizan por esto y se ha inundado el mercado de  MEDICAMENTOS TRUCHOS !!!!

siendo lo que es y su efecto (los medicamentos oncologicos es mas tremendo aun , por que no hablamos de aspirinas) .

hay que prepararse que este es el mundo que tenemos.

 parlantes truchos,. por suerte son de calidad "trucha" lo cual simplifica la identificacion .


----------



## Marcos200 (Dic 9, 2013)

Buenas tardes, averiguando un poco la historia de Leea llegue hasta este post, les comento que hacen un tiempo estuve en la CAPER (Cámara argentina de proveedores y fabricantes de equipos de radiodifusión) y encontré una empresa que se dedica a la venta de equipamiento para sonido e iluminación, en uno de sus folletos dicen que están reflotando la legendaria marca LEEA, ademas hay una pagina (http://www.altavocesleea.com.ar/) que esta en construcción todavía, la cuestion es que entre a la pagina de la empresa, busque estos parlantes y encontré dos modelos uno de 10" y el otro de 15" ¿serán legítimos?

les dejo los links (espero no romper ninguna regla del foro)
http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?r...=true&filter_sub_category=true&product_id=632

http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=631

Saludos a todos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 9, 2013)

Marcos200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, averiguando un poco la historia de Leea llegue hasta este post, les comento que hacen un tiempo estuve en la CAPER (Cámara argentina de proveedores y fabricantes de equipos de radiodifusión) y encontré una empresa que se dedica a la venta de equipamiento para sonido e iluminación, en uno de sus folletos dicen que están reflotando la legendaria marca LEEA, ademas hay una pagina (http://www.altavocesleea.com.ar/) que esta en construcción todavía, la cuestion es que entre a la pagina de la empresa, busque estos parlantes y encontré dos modelos uno de 10" y el otro de 15" ¿serán legítimos?
> 
> les dejo los links (espero no romper ninguna regla del foro)
> http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?r...=true&filter_sub_category=true&product_id=632
> ...




tengo toda la impresion de que son mas chinos que el arroz.... no sé por qué será....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2013)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> tengo toda la impresion de que son mas chinos que el arroz.... no sé por qué será....



*Por acá* dijeron:


			
				prind-co dijo:
			
		

> *SLP       98 dB*
> Revc      5,49 Ohms
> Fo         57,7 Hz
> Zmax     48,91


A la m...... una nueva medida de la sensibilidad?????? *SLP *


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 9, 2013)

Esa Sensibilidad la miden en San Luís Potosí, un estado de mi País, México.

http://bit.ly/19x9Njk


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2014)

Me dió como un dolor de estómago , y quiero compartir mi asco Hi End 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-519292451-parlante-15-woofer-alnico-leea-remanufacturado-a-nuevo-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

​


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 19, 2014)

pero pero pero pero 2me, estan buenisimos, leiste??

Parlantes totalmente re-manufacturados.
Campana de fundición de aluminio
Imán de álnico remagnetizado 
Bobina ventilada de 3" alta temperatura
Cono celulosa plastificada
Suspensión elevada de tela alta densidad
Domo cubre polvo de tela
Borneras doradas de alta conductividad
Colillas trenzadas de cobre y nylon
Anillos de aislación de poliuretano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2014)

Seeeeeee , vienen incompletos  !!!!!!!!!!

Deberían venir con la bolsa  !


----------



## MD80 (Oct 11, 2014)

http://prindco.com/imagenes/img/PARAMETROS.pdf


----------



## VonBraun (Oct 14, 2014)

eso NO es Leea man!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 4, 2015)

Parecería que una firma de acá empezó a fabricar de nuevo los legendarios Leea, no se como, puede ser que haya comprado la marca y/o planos, matricería, etc., la empresa se llama Prindco.-
Ver:   http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?route=information/news&news_id=22

Quien pueda brindar mayor información , sera bievenida  .-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Abr 4, 2015)

Leea murio hace años,nada de lo que se vendio despues de eso y nada de lo que veas por ahi va a ser un Leea,lo unico que tienen es una marca y nada mas,da bronca que los vendan bajo esa marca para vender mas,eso quiere decir que a sus productos no les da el cuero para valerse por si solos bajo una marca propia


----------



## jorgefer (Abr 4, 2015)

La marca Leea cayó al no ser renovada por los herederos de Mabragaña, había multitud de lobizones en la cola para reclamarla. No sé si alguno la obtuvo legalmente, tal vez prindco, pero seguro todos la van a intentar usar. 

Mientras yo estuve fabricando los parlantes Leea de la línea profesional en AudioCity, jamás usamos la marca Leea. Ahora que la ex AudioCity quedó en manos de Olmedo y su hijo, veo que la utilizan de una u otra forma, incluso hay un blog en facebook en donde aseguran que "somos Leea, los originales" 

La matricería original de piezas de fundición e inyección de aluminio de Leea pasó a manos de Jahro en el remate, en tanto que las matrices de corte y estampa las compró Ciclos, otro fabricante. En lo que se refiere a planos, especificaciones, procesos de fabricación, etc, todo se perdió. Yo ví tiradas en los pasillos, sin que nadie se interesara, las carpetas de producto que contribuí a generar en años de trabajos de ingeniería, y que fueron a la basura cuando terminó el remate.


----------



## urubamba (Abr 4, 2015)

jorgefer dijo:


> .......... Yo ví tiradas en los pasillos, sin que nadie se interesara, las carpetas de producto que contribuí a generar en años de trabajos de ingeniería, y que fueron a la basura cuando terminó el remate.



Debe haber sido duro eso....

Parece que no se termina de aprender en este _ispa,_ en lugar de poner calcos de marcas que fueron famosas en su momento,  quienes compraron la matricería la podrían aprovechar lanzando una marca propia, invertir unos pesitos en investigación de nuevos materiales, etc, y de a poco se podría haber evolucionado hasta lograr algo de acuerdo a los stándares actuales... ( después de todo, no hay tanta cosa nueva bajo el sol, tampoco vamos a pedir materiales exóticos....miren a Beyma en España, hoy ví esto y me sorprendió, no sabía que usaban bobinas de 4 pulgadas , serán de cinta o alambre ? ) 

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/sale.htm


Pero claro, acá nadie va a arriesgar, las ganancias se giran al exterior y al país lo usamos como a un f.....y se tira.....

El país del sube y baja.....y bueno, parece que es divertido estar siempre en el jardín de infantes...


----------



## jddaneri (Jun 11, 2015)

les consulto aprovechando que vienen hablando de leea.
vi estos en mercado libre unos Leea 812 Re.
(no me deja pegar link)

articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-556498120-parlantes-leea-812-re-fichas-din-tweeters-remato-_JM

y estoy por adquirir unos GB audio 6ml o unos audifan re de 8 pulgadas (o capaz de 6). 

Alguna recomendacion al respecto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Poné los links sin www


----------



## snalgur (Jul 14, 2015)

jorgefer dijo:


> La marca Leea cayó al no ser renovada por los herederos de Mabragaña, había multitud de lobizones en la cola para reclamarla. No sé si alguno la obtuvo legalmente, tal vez prindco, pero seguro todos la van a intentar usar.
> 
> Mientras yo estuve fabricando los parlantes Leea de la línea profesional en AudioCity, jamás usamos la marca Leea. Ahora que la ex AudioCity quedó en manos de Olmedo y su hijo, veo que la utilizan de una u otra forma, incluso hay un blog en facebook en donde aseguran que "somos Leea, los originales"
> 
> La matricería original de piezas de fundición e inyección de aluminio de Leea pasó a manos de Jahro en el remate, en tanto que las matrices de corte y estampa las compró Ciclos, otro fabricante. En lo que se refiere a planos, especificaciones, procesos de fabricación, etc, todo se perdió. Yo ví tiradas en los pasillos, sin que nadie se interesara, las carpetas de producto que contribuí a generar en años de trabajos de ingeniería, y que fueron a la basura cuando terminó el remate.


 
Hola Mi primer post
¿sabrías decirme que modelo de parlante trae lo Elite de Ranser de 7 vías? ya que no poseen la etiqueta q*ue* traen de fábrica, los compre usados, y parecen estar bastante originales.
¿se me complica con los ecualizadores que están deteriorados, se podrían reemplazar?
Soy de Mar del, ¿conoces a alguien de esta zona que sepa?


----------



## jorgefer (Jul 14, 2015)

No conozco el baffle, no te puedo ayudar en esto. Tal vez algún forista los tenga, sin embargo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2015)

snalgur dijo:


> Hola Mi primer post
> ¿sabrías decirme que modelo de parlante trae lo Elite de Ranser de 7 vías? ya que no poseen la etiqueta q*ue* traen de fábrica, los compre usados, y parecen estar bastante originales.
> ¿se me complica con los ecualizadores que están deteriorados, se podrían reemplazar?
> Soy de Mar del, ¿conoces a alguien de esta zona que sepa?



Unas buenas fotos del parlante servirían 


Digo *"Parlante"* y  "Gabinete completo"


----------



## snalgur (Jul 15, 2015)

Estas son las fotos, se ve que el de 15" tiene 2 lados de conexión, pero solo tiene la instalación para uno, ¿sabes porque es eso?
Por otro lado, en si, de afuera los conos son distintos, ¿ es porque lo cambiaron ? ¿o el mismo modelo venía con diferentes conos ?

Los ecualizadores están complicados para acceder, no quería hacer nada apresurado. Les saque de afuera, para que puedas observar. A ver que me conviene hacer. hay un par que los tengo que toquetear mucho, es como que no hacen contacto.
¿Podrá haber algún "truquillo"?


----------



## DannyR (Ago 29, 2015)

Colegas tengo una duda, principalmente por el difusor de estos parlantes será un 812re original salido de la fabrica leea, o de algun enconador con paciencia y prolijo que cambio la bobinas y les puso ese difusor? y la campana?  saludos 
http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/par-de...nos-nuevos-188501-MLA20352708904_072015-F.jpg
http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/par-de...nos-nuevos-834601-MLA20352710282_072015-F.jpg


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier (Sep 30, 2018)

Hola leei todo el tema Parlantes LEEA industria Argentina. y miré toda la información de los parlantes Leea y hay varios modelos, ahora mi pregunta es ya que voy a adquirir un par Leea 15 400wBF, que dicen, les parecen originales, el cono se ve muy impecable no ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2018)

Que yo sepa, no existian Leea de 400 watts, asi que me parecen mas falsos que billetes de dos dolares.
Revisa de nuevo el tema y fijate las tablas de datos originales de los diferentes parlantes para ver si encontras alguno que maneje esa potencia, pero no creo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2018)

No recuerdo etiquetas azules , no recuerdo copitos con logo amarillo.


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier (Oct 1, 2018)

Claramente e leído todo el tema y aparece en la lista que a armado janston hay un woofer de 15L400, Para mi en el estado que esta pareceria falso tambien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2018)

Los Leea mas nuevos que podes encontrar deben tener 25 años por lo menos, y en el estado de las fotos es imposible que esten...al menos se hubieran decolorado las etiquetas....pero insisto, no habian de 400 W ni con los detalles que comenta 2mts


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier (Oct 1, 2018)

Gaias! por sus respuestas las tomo en cuenta, ya no los voy a comprar por esa razon.
De todos modos, seven muy nuevos para tener mas de 20 años.
Saludos...


----------



## pppppo (Oct 1, 2018)

Parece que si, la suspension, el cono, la campana y los conectores, ...parecen, no son el color exacto...
No etiquetas azules ni logo anaranjado, amarillo segun se.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 2, 2018)

Solo conocí los Leea por fotos de este hilo porque nunca los vi aca en Colombia, pero definitivamente estos parlantes con sticker azul son mas chinos que el arroz, son algunos inescrupulosos los que se aprovechan del buen nombre de la Compañia para vender sus articulos de pesima calidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2018)

Acabo de notar los anillos de apoyo de goma eva


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 2, 2018)

Es que hasta decir que son chinos es un insulto para los orientales, se ven mas ordinarios de lo convencional


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2018)

La campana de aluminio *SI* parece original, el resto


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 3, 2018)

no sé por qué se me dio por buscar...

Driver Leea N25 150w De Neodimio - $ 477,00


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2018)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> no sé por qué se me dio por buscar...
> 
> Driver Leea N25 150w De Neodimio - $ 477,00



      ​


----------



## lzandala (Oct 27, 2020)

hola les comparto imagenes de un proyecto que estoy haciendo de un clon de LEEA modelo 6212-RX edicion limitada


----------

